# 지으며



## idialegre

In the following sentence

나의 말에 어린 왕자는 진지한 표정을 지으며 대꾸했다.

I am unsure about the word 지으며. Is it from 질다? My dictionary defines 질다 as "to be soft, watery", but here it seems to be used as a transitive verb. I would appreciate it if someone could explain the meaning to me.


----------



## Kross

idialegre said:


> 나의 말에 어린 왕자는 진지한 표정을 지으며 대꾸했다.


Hello, idialegre

The basic form of 지으며 is 짓다. Yes, it is a transitive verb. And It literally means to make/build/prepare/manufacture something with materials like building a house with bricks and other stuff(집을 짓다). The same principle can be applied to your example, so 진지한 표정을 지으며 is equal to *making *a serious facial expression in English. The whole sentence would mean that, "After hearing what I said, the little prince retorted with a serious facial expression.


----------



## idialegre

Thank you!


----------



## vientito

짓다 has many other meanings as well: when you christian someone, you use it too.


----------



## idialegre

Thank you too, vientito! (if I may correct your answer, the verb is "to christen."  )


----------

